

Python Google Analytics Cookie Parser - coderdude
https://github.com/RyOnLife/Python-Google-Analytics-Cookie-Parser

======
olegrog
Buyer beware. These cookies use undocumented/unspecified formats. Code written
against the current format may break unexpectedly.

